# Gamer-PC (WoW) mit Betriebsystem



## Harakirijoe (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo Forummitglieder,

mein alter PC hat sich wohl gerade verabschiedet,daher möchte ich eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen bei der Hilfe nach dem neue Pc.

Habe vorgefertige Pc´s gefunden:

1) XMX Gaming Computer AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.5 Ghz @ 4.2 Ghz, 16GB, 1000GB,

2) One Computer AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.5 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x

3) TURTLE SILENTIUM ULTRA III i5-3470

4) MICROSTAR Professional i72000 / 8624 DE i7-3770/8GB/2TB PCs günstig kaufen bei Media Markt


Ich spiele nur World of Warcraft, schaue hin-und wieder mal ne Film am Pc, benutze den Pc oft als Speicherort für alle meine Musik und Bilder (daher mind. 1 TB Speicherfestplatte (wobei ich noch meine alte Festplatte mit 1TB habe so das ich den gesamten Speicher auf 2TB erhöhe) und mache sonst nur Schreibkram drauf.

Wichtig ist aber auch das dort ne neues Betriebssystem rein soll, wobei sich hier die Frage stellt: Windows 7 oder 8 ?

Als Neben-Kriterium: der PC sollte leise sein da mein "Zockerreich" unterm Hochbett steht und wenn meine Freundin mal bei mir pennt ned gleich denkt da bricht ne Krieg aus.

Maximal soll bzw kann ich 800 Euro all inclusive ausgeben (ich weiss, für ein Gamer bzw nicht viel)

Ich hoffe ihr findet am Wochenende noch ne Lösung für mich, da ich am Montag dann den neuen Rechner kaufen/bestellen würde.

LG aus Bremen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juli 2013)

Vergiss die komplettsysteme 

Lass dir lieber was zusammenstellen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es zb mit diesem System, deine vorgestellten System sind durch die Bank sinnfrei konfiguriert. Falls noch ein Betriebssystem fehlen sollte dann dieses Windows 7 Prof.


----------



## Harakirijoe (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die bisherigen antworten. aber muss hier erstmal klar stellen das ich die systeme nicht konfiguriert habe sondern das diese sind schon sind.

seit ihr bitte so nett und sagt mir was an den jeweiligen systemen verkehrt ist bzw wie mein system aussehen könnte ?

LG


----------



## zeta75 (21. Juli 2013)

> 4) MICROSTAR Professional i72000 / 8624 DE i7-3770/8GB/2TB PCs günstig kaufen bei Media Markt


 Ach Du sch.... was verkaufen die denn da wieder?
Die Grafikkarte da drinn wird auch passiv (ohne aktive Lüftung) angeboten! Das sagt glaube alles.
Würde Dir auch nich t empfehlen Fertig PCs und schon garnicht von großen Herstellern HP/Dell....zu kaufen da die meist eigene Motherboards/Systembios verbauen .Lass Dir was vernünftiges zamstellen hier.
Gruß


----------



## Mente (21. Juli 2013)

Hi

ok System 1 ist ein kleiner blender, mit der grafikkarte als schwächste Glied, und daher auch zu teuer.
der 2. ist preißlich besser hat aber nur 1333 speicher was noch zu verschmerzen ist aber grafikkarte sollte die 7870ice 
und ich würde eine ssd einbauen an deiner stelle, kommen wir mit ram grafikkarte und 120gb ssd auf 818€
der 3. ist leider auch ungünstig nur singl channel 4gb ram und eine lame grefikkarte, update auf 8gb und ner
7870 bringt es auf 900€....
der 4. ist auch ein blender iv i7 super aber rest ist zum vergessen langsamste grafikkarte , µATX board nicht aufrüstbar mit anderen Komponenten.

wie du aus der konfig vom post 3. siehst bekommt man für 800euro schon bessere Hardware die auch zusammen ein rundes ruhiges System erlauben 

lg


----------



## zeta75 (21. Juli 2013)

etwa so .....
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ad083a6d1492e08793e508ff520701e1400e6ff47d
Wäre preislich mit dem neuen Sockel für wenig mehr möglich....da Du aber auf Lautstärke einen großen Wert legst ,denke das besser. 
Eins der leisesten Gehäuse/NT am Markt und Grafikkarte schneidet in dem Bereich auch gut.Mit dem Board was auch als "Non K OC" beschrieben ist,die Leistung der CPU später auch noch zu steigern.
Windows noch mit dazu etwa 850€

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2013)

Harakirijoe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die bisherigen antworten. aber muss hier erstmal klar stellen das ich die systeme nicht konfiguriert habe sondern das diese sind schon sind.
> 
> ...


Öhm, hat das hier wer behauptet das du die zusammen gestellt hast? Bei den Fertigrechnern stimmt eigentlich alles nicht und ein Beispielsystem hatte ich doch gepostet, nur draufdrücken müsste man auf das Blau hervorgehobene Wort


----------



## Harakirijoe (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die antworten.

selbst zusammen bauen ? hm,habe ich noch nie gemacht und bissle sorge da was kaputt zumachen 
zudem müsste ich die teile alle einzeln bei unterschiedlichen händler kaufen was dann locker mal ne woche in anspruch nimmt bis sie bei mir sind.

gibt es denn bei den von mir genannten links (bis auf den 4 link) alternativen. also ich mein, wenn man sich dort auf den seiten was konfiguriert was würde ihr wie aufbauen dort ?

lg zur späten std


----------



## Thallassa (21. Juli 2013)

Nein, es gibt keine vernünftigen Komplettsysteme.
Die beste Alternative: Ich vermute mal, du willst nicht übertakten. Daher also: System bei Hardwareversand bestellen und dort zusammenbauen lassen (kostet 20 Euro)
Alle Komponenten einzeln über Geizhals abrufen und in den Warenkorb legen spart nochmal ein Stück.
Und hier dein PC:

Intel Core i5-4430, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I54430) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ADATA XPG G Series DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (AX3U1600GC4G9-2G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (weil Hardwareversand max Kühler bis zu 400g verbaut)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inno3D GeForce GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000s, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N760-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu eben Windows für 30 Euro 

Ich hab mal die GTX760 genommen, weil ja scheinbar ausschließlich WOW gespielt wird und sie ohnehin ne recht gute Karte ist - die WOW und andere Spiele locker packt. Ich würde eine GTX770 für Overkill halten, die aber bei Bedarf auch noch ins Budget gequetscht werden kann - mit meinem Vorschlag schöpfe ich die 800 Euro nicht ganz aus - vielleicht auch noch eine SSD?


----------



## facehugger (21. Juli 2013)

Es werden hier deshalb keine Fertigknechte empfohlen, weil sie meist 1-2 billige Komponenten enthalten und dazu oft überteuert sind. Warum also nicht das beste für die Kohle herausholen? Und da bist du bei uns goldrichtig Halte dich an die Konfigs vom Doc oder Thallassa und du hast das *deutlich* bessere P/L-Verhältnis. Und wer sagt, das du sämtliche Teile bei verschiedenen Händlern bestellen musst 

Shops wie Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand haben oft alles am Start und wenn mal was nicht verfügbar ist, wir kennen meist genügend Alternativen... Und wie schon erwähnt, baut HWV für nen Zwanni extra auch zusammen

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2013)

Harakirijoe schrieb:


> seit ihr bitte so nett und sagt mir was an den jeweiligen systemen verkehrt ist bzw wie mein system aussehen könnte ?


 
1. Rechner:
Langsame Grafikkarte, eher schlechtes Netzteil, einfaches Mainboard, miese Serienlüfter im Gehäuse.

2. Rechner:
Eher sinnfreier 8 Core Prozessor, wieder das einfache Mainboard, das gleiche billig Netzteil, wahrscheinlich Referenz Grafikkarte.

3. Rechner:
Nur 4Gb RAM, veraltetes Netzteil, ganz schwache Grafikkarte.

4. Rechner:
Billigste Brett wo gibt, Office Grafikkarte (daher sinnfreier i7), das Netzteil kann man gleich wegwerfen.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juli 2013)

Alle 4 Rechner sind überteuert, die schlimmste zusammenstellug ist die von Mediamarkt (4), Nr 3. auch zu teuer und auch hnur eine langsame Grafikkarte drin, Nr. 1 ist auch viel zu teuer für den Preis.

Nr. 2 Auch zu teuer, das Netzteil ist auch nicht so gut, genau das gleiche wie in Nr. 2 aber es gibt schlimmere und wäre ein Core i5 statt dem FX-8320 dann wäre das gegangen, aber wie gesagt Netzteil ist verbesserungswürdig und er ist auch mit seinen 730€ zu teuer 

Mein Vorschlag
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB)
1 x ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224BB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224BB/BEBE)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)
691,17€ wenn man über Geizhals bei Hardwareversand reingeht +20€ Zusammenbau + 33€ Windows 7 von Ebay.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juli 2013)

@ Thallassa

Also, ich finde der Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland darf es schon sein.

Ansonsten logischerweise fast identisch mit Docs Konfig. Meine würde auch nicht großartig anders aussehen.

Auch wenn der "92mm Kühler" reichen würde, für wenige Taler mehr gibt´s 120mm, welche ich den Hashwell Heissspornen auch gönnen würde : Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder ihr habt in der weisen Voraussicht bewusst nen kleineren Kühler genommen, weil Hardwareversand wegen möglicher Transportschäden ja keine über 400 Gramm verbaut 

Noch ein paar Gehäusevorschläge : Produktvergleich Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W), Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-

Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 anthrazit, schallgedämmt | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Mainboard würde ich wegen des deutlich besseren Layouts zu einem Asus raten : ASUS H87-Plus (90MB0F90-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@ Hakkarikkijoe

Wenn Du selbst zusammenbaust, musst Du doch nicht alles bei verschiedenen Shops bestellen. Nach Möglichkeit wird alles bei einem, maximal 2 Shops bestellt. 

Mindfactory und oder Hardwareversand. Die beiden sind P/L mäßig immer vorne, haben die größte Auswahl, und wenn der eine ein Teil nicht führt, ist es fast immer beim anderen erhältlich.

Dazu kommt, wer Lego kann, kriegt auch einen Rechner zusammengeschraubt und liebevoller und sorgfältiger als man selbst, macht das kein Shop .

Wenn Du also ein kleines bisschen mit Lego umgehen kannst, schaffst Du das locker.

Dann hätten wir noch unsere Liste : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Guck da mal rein, ob nicht jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt der dir mit Rat und Tat beim basteln zur Seite stehen kann.

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/239455-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html

Also Joe, die Basis ist ziemlich klar : i5 4570 + GTX760. Netzteil ein BeQuiet, 400 bis maximal CM 480 Watt (ob E9, L8 oder S7 ist fast wurscht), Gehäuse al Gusto (Dämmung muss nicht sein, weil wir eh nur leise Hardware empfehlen/ein paar der vorgeschlagenen Cases sind halt gedämmt/dezent oder lieber etwas stylisch mit BlingBling ?), RAM je nachdem, welcher gerade lieferbar und relativ günstig ist (kommt auf den Shop an), 2 x 4 GB, 1,5 Volt, keine hohen Heatspreader, 1600 MHz, Latenz ist latte/ oft CL9.

Allerdings gibt es Gehäuse und Gehäuse : http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump293/hornoxe.com_picdump293_115.jpg

Man kann ein gutes dezentes Case auch mit ein paar LED-Lüftern oder Ketten schmücken, sodass es immer noch geschmackvoll aussieht 

Wie meine Kumpels schon schrieben, je nach Budget und/oder Wunsch, könntest Du auch eine SSD mit einbauen. Ist zwar immer noch Luxus und nur "Nice to have", aber wenn Du mal eine hattest, willst Du nicht mehr ohne . Wenn, dann 120 GB Samsung 840 Basic.

HDD = Standard = 1 TB Seagate oder WD.

Obligatorisches Laufwerk ~ 15,- bis 17,- Taler

Mainboard würde ich auch ein H87 empfehlen. Die sind mittlerweile bei Hashwell fast alle OC-tauglich. Soll heissen, Du könntest da sogar, wenn Du Lust hast, einen 4670K draufschrauben und etwas übertakten. 

Für geschmeidige ~ 800,- Taler bekommst Du von uns definitiv einen richtig guten Gamer-PC zusammengestellt, mit dem Du einige Jährchen viel Spaß haben wirst.

Ich poste einfach mal direkt verfügbare/lieferbare Hardwareversandlinks :

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Nanoxia Deep Silence One Dark Black, ATX, ohne Netzteil ~ 95,- Geht natürlich günstiger, aber von diesem hättest Du sehr lange was 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LiteOn iHAS124-04 schwarz SATA  ~ 17,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS H87-Plus, Sockel 1150, ATX  ~ 92,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort  ~ 243,-

Oder : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5  ~ 243,- 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28  ~ 61,-

Oder : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9  ~ 67,- 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150  ~ 180,-

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53882&agid=1342&pvid=4n9mg98ac_hjdu6dui&ref=13 ~ 57,-

http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/72553/Cooler+Master+Hyper+T4+CPU-Kühler+-+120mm.article  ~ 27,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold  ~ 63,-

Wären zusammen ungefähr ~ 835,- Euro. Einige Teile sind momentan etwas teurer. Es wäre absolut kein Problem, den Preis auf unter 800,- Taler zu drücken.

Das gleiche von Mindfactory wäre deutlich günstiger : ~ 782,60,- Euro https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b04021e60449f81b3a4f8f25cc80f8485d24a25ed3

Wie gesagt, wenn man noch ein etwas günstigeres Gehäuse nehmen, wie z.B. das sehr gute BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 50,-, könntest Du locker noch eine Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 80,- mitnehmen 

Noch ein P/L mäßig sehr gutes Gehäuse : Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil vielleicht ein modulares : Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197), be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals Deutschland

Sooo, erstmal genug Input .

Wünsche noch nen angenehmen Sonntag, Grüße aussem Pott und bis gleich 
Rosi


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juli 2013)

@Rosigatton
Bist du auch über Geizhals bei Hardwareversand reingegangen, denn normalerweise ist es dann auf dem Preisniveau von Mindfactory.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juli 2013)

Jou, natürlich über Geizhals .

Hat mich auch schwer gewundert, das die Preise deutlich höher waren/sind .

Vielleicht können wir joe ja überzeugen, den Knecht selbst oder mit jemandem aus der Liste zusammenzuschrauben .


----------



## Harakirijoe (21. Juli 2013)

guten nabend zusammen,

vielen lieben dank für die hilfreichen kommentare und zusammenstellung des pc-system, ich fasse zusammen folgendes system welche ich kaufen möchte bzw zusammen bauen möchte:

gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil anthrazit

netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold

mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS H87-Plus, Sockel 1150, ATX
frage hier:  KANN man hier evtl falls nötig mehr speicher verbauen, falls ja was wäre die lösung ?

grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

speicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

prozessor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150

netzteil: hierzu eine frage, welches hat welche vorteile oder anders gefragt warum eine entscheidung zwischen 2 netzteilen ?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold

lüfter/kühler: Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
                  da ich ja die einzelteile bestelle dürfte es ja nicht zu schwierigkeiten kommen wegen dem gewicht.

betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de     ODER doch eher doch 
                      Windows 8 ?

laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LiteOn iHAS124-04 schwarz SATA

festplatte: hier benötige ich nochmal rat, welche nehmen. ich habe noch eine 1tb festplatte im alten rechner (hoffe sie kann am alten pc angeschlossen 
               werden da dort wichtige daten noch drauf sind. 2 TB möchte ich als option haben,frage mich jedoch warum ihr die ssd-platten vorschlagt. 
               welchen nutzen haben die ssdplatten ? wie könnte so ne partionen aussehen ( ssd-platte für betriebssystem  1tb festplatte für alles sonstige bzw
               kann ich 2x tb festplatten laufen lassen + 1 ssd festplatte ) ?

zusätzliche lüfter: brauche ich noch zusätzliche lüfter für die optimale lüfung bzw luftzufuhr ? wenn ja,welche leisen lüfter findet ihr ratsam zum system ?

habe ich an alles gedacht ? 

und was meint ihr mit über geizhals bestellen ? 

lg markus


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich reichen zum zocken 4 GB Ram. Weil der aber vor ein paar Wochen noch so günstig war, haben wir direkt immer 8 GB empfohlen. Damit wirst Du hinkommen, bis DDR% raus ist .

Aufrüsten wäre aber auch kein Problem. Das Board hat 4 Slots. Du kannst bis zu 4 x 8 GB Ram verbauen. Wenn Du also meinst, Du bräuchtest mehr, einfach die gleichen Riegel nochmal einbauen, dann hast Du 16 GB (die Du aber nie brauchen wirst, nicht zum zocken).

Ich nehme an, Du meinst den Unterschied zwischen dem E9 400 Watt und dem E9 CM 480 Watt, oder ? Das 480 Watt Modell ist modular, hat sogenanntes Kabelmanagement. Dann kannst Du dir einen Kabelbaum sparen und hast so weniger Strippen im Rechner. Die Kabel vom 400 Watt Modell kann man aber auch sehr gut verstecken, weil das DS2 ebenfalss über ein sehr gutes Kabelmanagemenr verfügt .

OS würde ich sagen, nimm Win7. Umsteigen würde ich frühestens bei Win 8.1 release.

Ist die alte Festplatte eine IDE, oder hat die schon SATA Anschluss ? IDE Kabel : Screenshot by Lightshot  Gibt aber auch Adapter. 

Jepp, man nimmt eine ~ 120 GB SSD für´s Betriebssystem und Programme, und 1-2 Lieblingsspiele können auch noch drauf. Der Rechner bootet wie der Blitz, Programme starten ebenso schnell.
Ist immer noch Luxus, "nice to have", aber wenn Du mal eine hattest, möchtest Du nicht mehr ohne .

Du kannst da Festplatten reinhauen, bis Du keine Sata Plätze mehr hast. Mittlerweile ist halt so ziemlich Standard, 120/128 GB SSD plus eine oder 2-3 "normale" HDDs 1-3 TB, je nachdem, wieviel Du brauchst. Und jepp, auf die HDD kommen dann alle anderen Daten : Musik, Filme, Spiele.......
Die SSD brauchst Du nicht partitionieren. Die HDD kannst Du je nach Bedarf aufteilen. Das geht aber auch, wenn da schon Daten drauf sind.

Empfehlenswerte HDDs sind halt die Seagate Barracuda und WD Caviar Blue/Green/Red/Black. Standar sind aber die Blue und die Green. Green aber besser nur zusammen mit einer SSD. Ohne SSD im Rechner eine Blue.

Zusätzliche Lüfter brauchst Du nicht für das DS2. Da sind ab Werk vorne 2 x 120mm und hinten 1 x 120mm verbaut. Das reicht völlig.

Du sollst nicht über Geizhals bestellen, sondern nur die Teile suchen und von da aus dann zum Shop weiterklicken. Ist meistens günstiger, weil :

Viele Shops haben 2 Preislisten. Eine günstige, damit die bei den Preissuchmaschinen wie Geizhals immer weit oben stehen, und eine teurere, wenn Du direkt auf der Homepage des Shops die Teile zusammenstellst .

Gruß
Rosi


----------



## Harakirijoe (22. Juli 2013)

Welche SSD könnt ihr bitte empfehlen ?

Muss ich noch extra Wärmeleitpaste kaufen ? Falls JA welche bitte ?

Der PC-Laie aus Bremen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

Die Samsung 840 Basic.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2013)

Würde doch schon mehrfach erwähnt die passende SSD, einmal von Rosi und von mir gleich am Anfang. Ich glaube die nennt sich Samsung 840 mit 120GB


----------



## Harakirijoe (22. Juli 2013)

120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

muss ich da noch ne extra-halterung kaufen ? weil die ja nicht in die standartfestplattenkäfige befestigt werden kann oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

Ein Adapter sollte beim Gehäuse dabei sein.
du kannst die SSD auch einfach irgendwo hinpacken. Ist der SSD egal.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Als Wärmeleitpaste am besten die Arctic Cooling MX4.

Wenn du einen neuen CPU-Kühler kaufst, ist da normalerweise schon Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Du brauchst also nicht unbedingt andere. Letztlich bringt bessere Paste auch nur 2-3 Grad Unterschied. Wenn du öfters mal neu auftragen willst, dann solltest du noch welche bestellen, dann machen sich die unterschiedlichen Pasten wirklich bemerkbar, da sich jede anders verarbeiten lässt. Hier also der Tipp, MX4.


----------



## Harakirijoe (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

so die teile sind fast komplett..nun hat es mich noch gepackt...ich suche eine passende soundkarte für das system (da ich gerne soundtracks höre und tolerante nebennachbarn darf es ruhig etwas scheppern^^)

welche soundkarte im nicht zu hohen segment (max 50,00 euro) könnt ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Da du von toleranten Nachbarn sprichst, wirst du über Lautsprecher hören, oder? Surround, oder Stereo? Hast du Vorlieben für Dolby Digital, oder DTS?
Hast du einen Verstärker dazwischen, oder die Boxen direkt am Board? Falls du einen Verstärker hast, wie ist der an deinen Rechner angeschlossen? Falls per toslink, so lohnt sich eine Soundkarte mMn nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juli 2013)

Falls Du eine Soundkarte kaufen solltest : Produktvergleich ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z), ASUS Xonar D1, PCI (90-YAA0B0-0UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Hey Rosi, schöne Karten. Bist du dir sicher, dass die unterhalb von 50 Euro liegen? Zumal ja auch noch Versand dazu kommt...


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juli 2013)

Klar liegen die etwas drüber, aber nur sehr wenig .

DG/DGX will ich nicht empfehlen. Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## Harakirijoe (23. Juli 2013)

ssd wird rausgeschmissen..komme über eure preise irgendwie.

daher statt ssd ne hdd festplatte. habe mal nachgeschaut in meinem pc: wd caviar green 2,0 eingebaut mit einem stecker wo steckt "s-ata".

welche festplatte kann ich nun dazu kombinieren ? wd grren oder wd blue ?

lg joe


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Juli 2013)

Bist du auch über Geizhals bei Hardwareversand reingegangen?


----------



## Harakirijoe (23. Juli 2013)

Ja bin ich


----------



## Harakirijoe (23. Juli 2013)

bzw. geizhals und dann halt entweder dort hardwarversand oder mindfactory..je nachdem welcher günstiger war


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

Wie grenn schon schrieb, Du musst über Geizhals die Teile suchen und von da aus zu HWV weiterklicken.

Viele Shops haben 2 Preislisten. 1 günstige, damit die bei den Preissuchmaschinen (z.B. Geizhals) weit oben stehen, und eine teurere, direkt auf der Homepage des Shops.

Festplatte entweder Seagate Barracuda oder WD Caviar Blue.


----------



## Harakirijoe (23. Juli 2013)

na bin ja.....geizhals...dann in der suchleiste dort oben das produkt reinkopiert...dann halt aus der liste entweder mindfactory oder hardware genommen.


----------



## Harakirijoe (23. Juli 2013)

welche festplatte kann ich nun nehmen ? wollte alles gleich absenden, also die bestellung


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

Festplatte entweder Seagate Barracuda oder WD Caviar Blue.

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=686480&cmp=686483&cmp=795106#xf_top


----------



## Harakirijoe (23. Juli 2013)

soundkarte weggelassen und ssd dennoch 900 euro 



https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

http://www.hardwareversand.de/basket.jsp


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

Den Warenkorb von Mindfactory musst Du veröffentlichen und von Hardwareversand kann man keinen posten, nur einzelne Links oder nen Screenshoot.


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juli 2013)

Von nichts kommt nichts. Was ausgeben muss man schon.


----------



## Harakirijoe (23. Juli 2013)

na super...grrrrr.....mindfactory auf veröffentlichen gegangen und alle artikel weg,ne leere liste also alles von vorne ?

naja, frage vorab...die alte festplatte die ich habe..ist das nun ne sata ? kann ich dort so einfach einbauen in das neue pcsystem oder muss ich was beachten ? da ja dann 2 festplatten reinkommen ..die alte und zusätzlich die neue ?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a7c4c4d9ec8021248602bb49a10c04c1d7a699b21e


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Konfig so aussieht. Unterschreib ich sie.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Juli 2013)

Die Zusammenstellung von Rosigatton ist super, aber von dem RAM würde ich die Finger lassen habe schon öfter was von Kompatibilitätsprobleme gehört auch wenn es oft mit Asrock Boards war, da würde ich 3-4€ lieber mehr investieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit dem Crucial ? Wo hast Du das den gelesen ?


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Juli 2013)

In den Bewertungen und vor längerer Zeit habe ich den schon öfter im Computerbaseforum empfohlen und bei einigen gab es da Probleme und das ist deutlich öfter passiert als mit G.Skill oder Corsair RAM.
Unter anderem waren davon das H77 Pro 4 von Asrock einmal betroffen dann verschiedene AM3+ Asrock und Gigabyte Mainboards mit 970er Chipsatz und das Asrock A75 Pro4M war glaube ich auch einmal betroffen.
Mit den AM3+ Boards gab es öfter auch im Forum Probleme und mit den anderen war das glaube ich in den Bewertungen von Mindfactory.


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juli 2013)

Notfalls kann man es halt umtauschen.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

Ich weiss ja nicht. Das gleiche wurde von den Corair Vengeance auch schon behauptet.

mMn. läuft der Ram, oder nicht. Die Bewertungen von MF kannst Du eh vergessen, wie so ziemlich alle Bewertungen.


----------



## facehugger (23. Juli 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a7c4c4d9ec8021248602bb49a10c04c1d7a699b21e


Ich wär ja beim Tower für`s Arc 2:


Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
oder auch für das Tauron:


http://geizhals.de/?fs=Sharkoon+Tauron&in=

damit mal etwas Abwechslung in Rosis verklärte Nanoxia-Welt kommt

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2013)

Hey face, beide links landen beim Arc! Das ist zwar ein schönes Gehäuse, aber gleich zweimal zur Auswahl...


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe den Link mal repariert Sharkoon Tauron | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

Dringend Hilfe (am besten per Telefon),

habe heute den pc zusammen gebaut. nachdem wir den rechner ans netz angeschlossen haben ging am mainboard zwar die kleine grüne lampe an aber  wenn der power knopf am gehäuse gedrückt wid reagiet der pc nicht. stromanschlüsse kontrolliert keine fehler gefunden. 

vom powerknopf am gehäuse führt ein 2pin stecker ins leere...laut gehäusebedienungsanleitung soll dieser mit dem netzteil verbunden werden. jedoch ist dort kein stecker oder anschluss vorhanden der dazu passt.

wer kann weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Guck mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
In Bremen wird jemand sein.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

aus bremen kein aktiver vorhanden..schon geschaut.


----------



## alexq (27. Juli 2013)

Die kleinen frontpanel Anschlüsse ? Hat die den 24 pol und den 8 pol anschluss vom netzteil an board angeschlossen?


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

ja haben wir gemacht..aber keine reaktion


----------



## alexq (27. Juli 2013)

Abstandhalter vom Gehäuse Nicht vergessen? Kamera für bilder griffbereit? Dann am besten mal Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

abstandhalter ?

ja werde morgen bilder machen und sehen wie ich sie zur verfügung stellen kann damit ihr evtl das problem erkennen könnt oder vllt die lösung habt


----------



## alexq (27. Juli 2013)

Das bekommen wir schon Hin  Abstandshalter 9 stk, wo du das board im case verschraubst.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

ach so...ja das haben wir gemacht 

liegt aber wohl ja am powerknopf..frage nur wo oder warum ?

habe schon an den hersteller ne mail gesendet..aber bis die antworten


----------



## alexq (27. Juli 2013)

Ich würde einfach das frontpanel überprüfen.  Kann sein das du einfach was vertauscht hast. Einfach die nochmal alles Neu anstecken .


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Der 2Pin Stecker vom Powerknopf des Frontpanels gehört definitiv an den F-Panel Header vom Mainboard.

Welches Gehäuse und welches Mainboard genau ?

Wenn der nicht am Mainboard angeschlossen ist, kann die Karre auch nicht anspringen .


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

mainboard welches du empfohlen hast und auch das 400w bequit welches du empfohlen hast..ebenso das gehäuse (deep silence 1)


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Ich gucke eben nach, moment.

Also, der kleine 2-Pin Stecker vom Powerknopf des Gehäuses muss da am Frontpanelheader des Mainboards angeschlossen werden, wo Power Switch steht (PW+ und PW-) 

http://prntscr.com/1hq05r


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

ich mache mal eben bilder und zeig euch das problem....bevor ich gleich für 200 euro ne pc-menschen anrufe der mir den installiert. grade völlig ******** gelaunt...endlich neuen pc und nichts läuft.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Da brauchst Du nix für bezahlen : Screenshot by Lightshot

Die helfen dir umsonst


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

na toll bilder werden sch*****, was bringt einen ne teure cam wenn se in solch sitution versagt ? nichts !  hoffe ihr werdet was erkennen....muss nur eben schauen wo ich sie hochladen kann


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

die beiden von dir genannten personen sind ned aktiv


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Trotzdem die beiden mal anschreiben


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Harakirijoe schrieb:


> muss nur eben schauen wo ich sie hochladen kann



Versuchs mit pic-upload


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Muss eben einkaufen. Bis gleich


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

löschen


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

löschen


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

löschen


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

löschen


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

löschen


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2r-e2ef-jpg.html 


Dieses Kabel mit 2 Pins soll laut Herstellerbeschreibung des Gehäuse ans Netzteil gemacht werden. Am Netzteil gibt es aber keine Anschlussmöglichkeit dafür !


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

die bilder (160x120) sind leider zu klein, um etwas zu erkennen



Harakirijoe schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2r-e2ef-jpg.html
> 
> 
> Dieses Kabel mit 2 Pins soll laut Herstellerbeschreibung des Gehäuse ans Netzteil gemacht werden. Am Netzteil gibt es aber keine Anschlussmöglichkeit dafür !


 
das sieht mir eher nach einem 4pin molex stecker aus...


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Das ist ein Molex-Stecker, der muss schon beim Netzteil dabei sein


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2s-ed3d-jpg.html 

hier haben wir die Stecker angesteckt wie laut Beschreibung


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Muss eben einkaufen. Bis gleich


 
Typisch, wenn es drauf ankommt, rennt er weg .

@TE

Das ist die Stromversorgung der Lüftersteuerung, die klemmst Du an den Kabelstrang an den die Festplatte dranhängt.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2t-ac62-jpg.html 

hier sind die Stromkabel die vom Netzteil zum Mainboard gehen..über der Ansteckleiste am Mainboard steht "EATXPWR". Demnach kann es ja nur dahin gehören ?


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Hast Du auch den 4/8-pin Stromstecker für die CPU ans Board angeschlossen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

kannst du mal ein bild machen, wo du um den sockel der cpu alles ablichtest? mir drängt sich nämlich auf, dass der 4/8pin cpu anschluss vergessen wurde


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2u-f899-jpg.html 

wir wollen die Möglichkeit nutzen die Lüfterregulierung am Gehäuse zu tätigen..daher haben wir die "Fan-kabel" nicht am Mainboard einzeln  gesteckt


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2v-38b3-jpg.html 

hier mal ein Bild des Powerknopf-Kabel ..dieses Kabel haben wir auf das Mainboard gesteckt...siehe nächstes Bild


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2w-ec89-jpg.html 

und so sieht es dann am Mainboard gesteckt aus


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Nö, der pc-nutzer und ich meinen ein anderes Kabel (oben links): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

sicher dass die in den richtigen plätzen stecken?


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

@softy....ja haben wir gesteckt...das kabel geht vom netzteil zu den von dir abgebildeten mainboardsteckplatz hin.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

@pc-nutzer     wir haben die stecker so gesteckt wie laut mainboard beschreibung..da diese am kabel als auch am mainboard beschriftet stehen kann da nichts schief laufen (grübel..oder doch)


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Hast Du den Power Switch-Stecker am Board mal andersrum reingesteckt, also Plus und Minus vertauscht?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Die Stecker von Frontpanel, Bild aus Post 80, sind definitiv verkehrt angeschlossen.. Der kann so nicht anspringen .

Ich habe doch ein Bild vom Mainboard/Frontpanelheader gepostet, wo deutlich zu erkennen ist, wie die Stecker da dran kommen.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

ja habe ich grade gemacht..auch wenn dann da ja die stecker beschriftet sind alles verkehrt wäre....habe pc am strom angeschlossen gerade,mainbardlampe leuchtet grün. heisst doch das das naetzteil OK ist oder ?


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

@rosi   haben wir ja gemacht  geht dennoch ned


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Frontpanelheader vom Mainboard : Screenshot by Lightshot

Der Powerschalter kommt an den dritten und vierten Pin von links oben. Auf dem Foto von deinem Post 80 ist das voll verkehrt .

Das will ich sehen, das ihr das so gemacht habt. Auf dem Foto auf jeden Fall nicht.

Und ja, Netzteil ist okay, nur ein paar Stecker verkehrt gesteckt. Kann aber nix von kaputt gehen.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Kannst Du nochmal ein Foto machen, wie die Frontpanel Anschlüsse jetzt gesteckt sind?

Wenn alles nix hilft, würde ich mal versuchen, die Kiste in Minimalkonfiguration (also nur CPU, 1 RAM Riegel, ohne Grafikkarte usw.) zu starten.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2x-6974-jpg.html 

Stecker vom Frontpaneel zum Mainboard


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

@softy   der pc hat ja ned mal saft um hochzufahren    wie auch, der powerknopf geht ja ned


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Und die Power LED wird oben links angeschlossen, nicht unten rechts.

Und dann habt ihr noch was am Chassis Intrusion Header angeschlossen, da kommt gar nix dran. Der Reset Switch kommt links daneben.

Da wo Power SW dran steht, kommt oben an den 3. und 4. von links.

Reset SW genau dadrunter.

Und Power LED oben links neben den Power SW, an den 1. und 2. Pin linksoben.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Schließ es mal so an, wie Rosi es beschrieben hat. Wenn der Powerschalter defekt ist, gäbe es immer noch die Möglichkeit, den Rechner testhalber mit einem Schraubenzieher zu starten (*kurz* die beiden Power-Switch Anschlüsse am Board überbrücken/kurzschließen)


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte dann wohl richtig Glück. 

Einfach alles rein gestopft und alles hat funktioniert.


----------



## alexq (27. Juli 2013)

Wusste doch das iwas am Frontpanel nicht stimmt


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

ich stelle mal eben ein bild rein so wie es da unten am steckplatz aussieht


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

@ Alex

Hat man auf dem Foto doch sofort gesehen, das das nicht stimmen kann. Dafür muss ich nichtmal mehr ins Handbuch gucken.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-2y-c9e1-jpg.html 

so sieht es standardmässig aus als wir des ausgepackt das mainboard


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

müssen wir da nun diese kleinen "stifte" irgendwie anders stecken ?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe in meiner letzten Konfig das Gigabyte H87 Board empfohlen. Danach habe ich die ganze Zeit geguckt.

Hättest einfach schreiben können, Asus H87-Plus.

Auf dem Asus Board wird alles so andeschlossen, wie es auf dem Foto in deinem 80. Post zu sehen war.

Screenshot by Lightshot

Plus und Minus war richtig gesteckt ?


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

dann war also doch alles richtig wie wir es gemacht haben ? und woran liegt nun das problem ?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, war alles richtig. Habe mich gestern schon etwas geärgert, wieso Du nicht einfach das Mainboard benannt hast. 

Sind die Stecker von der CPU Stromversorgung (2 x 4 Pin oben links auf dem Board) und der 24 Pin (der ganz große, rechts neben den Ram Slots) richtig eingerastet ?

http://prntscr.com/1hsirn


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

ja alles nochmal abgesteckt und nochmal ran


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

alsos alles wieder einpacken und reklamieren da ja ned festgestellt werden kann wo nun das problem ist ?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Also, alles abstöpseln und nur 1 Riegel Ram drin lassen.

Laufwerk, HDD, Graka raus/abstöpseln.

Dann versuchen zu starten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Jetzt mal ne ganz dumme frage: ist das netzteil denn überhaupt eingeschaltet?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Der Schalter muss dann auf I sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn das grüne Lämpchen vom Board leuchtet, kriegt es wohl Saft


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

hab jetzt nur noch..

1) kabel vom netzteil zum oberen linken 4erstecker drin

2) das frontpaneel bzw die stecker davon

3) 1 ram in einem gelben steckplatz


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

logisch  netzteil auf I    

lampe am mainboard leuchtet immer noch grün


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Der große 24 Pin muss natürlich auch am Board sein.

Und oben links am Board ist eine 2 x 4 Pin Buchse, nicht nur  1 x 4.


----------



## Eldiabolo (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo *Harakirijoe*,

ich steh zwar net auf der List zum zusammenbauen, könnte dir aber trotzdem Hilfe vor Ort anbieten. Wenn du Interesse hast, schick mir ne PN wo du in Bremen wohnst, und wenn das nicht zu weit weg ist, kann ich vielleicht heute noch vorbeikommen. 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Kriegt die festplatte saft? Nach mal ein foto vom kompletten pc, vielleicht sehen wir dann woran es liegt


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-30-65b9-jpg.html

Leuchtet nicht, ist das richtig ?


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

@ der-pc-nutzer   habe nun alles abgesteckt und ausser umherfliegende kabel wird man nichts mehr sehen


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Sollte richtig sein : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-31-f093-jpg.html

Komplett Pc


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Steck mal die graka oben in den goldenen x16 slot


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Auf dem bild feht der 8pin stecker für die cpu


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Jop, den 8Pin für die CPU kann ich auch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

@der-pc-nutzer     du meinst auf dem mainboard reinstecken wo steht:   PCIEX_1    ?


----------



## alexq (27. Juli 2013)

der 8 pol stecker kommt oben links neben der cpu


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Genau der Slot neben der CPU.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Harakirijoe schrieb:


> @der-pc-nutzer     du meinst auf dem mainboard reinstecken wo steht:   PCIEX_1    ?



Nope, ich mein den langen goldenen


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

In den goldenen Slot, direkt unter dem CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-32-a97d-jpg.html   = steckeransicht hinten

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-33-a3c6-jpg.html   =  steckeransicht vorne


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

gibt kein goldenen slot für die graka


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Das passt schonmal. Drehen sich denn die lüfter beim einschalten?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dafür, dass du dem netten Bremer von vorhin eine PN schickst und dich mit ihm triffst.

Wo ist da kein goldener Slot neben der CPU: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-31-f093-jpg.html


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

mag wer mal eben tel. support geben ?   stalken nicht incl ! bitte dann per PM senden - ich ruf auch gerne an da flatrate überall hin

glaube grade ned das wir hier so weiterkommen


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

habe dem bremer ne PM gesendet keine reaktion


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Mann muss auch mal kurz warten.


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

du meinst den gelben ?  habe ich doch vorhin gefragt ob ich sie dahin stecken soll...an den steckplatz steckt PCIEXx16_1  ?


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juli 2013)

Der PCIe x16 ist der richtige


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Genau, wenn er für dich Gelb ist, dann den Gelben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Der x16 ist richtig, vorhin hattest du PCIEX_1 geschrieben, der wäre falsch


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

moment bilder folgen, habe sie reingesteckt aber nichts passiert wenn ich den gehäsue-powerknopf drücke

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-34-2723-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-35-5f93-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3k4o-36-698d-jpg.html


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

keiner mehr ne idee ? alle so ruhig hier nun


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

Warte auf den netten Bremer, von hier kann man dir schlecht helfen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

Du  hättest uns auch sagen können, dass Du statt Gigabyte ein Asus-Brettchen genommen hast.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Mein tipp: alles zerlegen und nochmal versuchen. Meist geht es dann (davor aber erden)


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

OK, warte auf den Bremer 

Hoffe er meldet sich nochmal hier oder bei mir per PM....notfalls sende ich alle Teile Mittwoch zurück,da ja ned festgestellt werden kann woran es nun liegt.

Euch  bis dahin vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe und ich halte euch auf den laufenden...ob die 2 Bremer das Ding doch noch zum laufen bekommen


----------



## Harakirijoe (27. Juli 2013)

hab grade mal mit mindfactory telefoniert...die haben nochmal den tipp gegeben...nur netzteil und cpulüfter ans mainboard dann anmachen...brachte aber auch kein erfolg. daher soll ich nun montag reklamation anrufen und dort mit denen klären wie wir vorgehen 

warte nun noch auf antwort vom bremer....vllt hat er noch ne chance vorbei zukommen und evtl was rauszufinden...ansonsten gehen die teile zurück


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juli 2013)

@Harakirijoe

Hoffentlich war auch die CPU auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

Klar, ich würde mich schwarz ärgern, bei so nem Problem. Aber, nützt ja nix. Shit happens .

Das Board bekommt ja Saft, weil das grüne Lämpchen leuchtet. 

Das die DRAM LED aus ist, soll laut Handbuch richtig sein. Wenn die nämlich kontinuierlich leuchten würde, gäbe es ein Problem mit dem Ram.

Ich glaube immer noch, das es ein ganz banales Problemchen ist.

 Idee : Guck dir mal am Frontpanel des Gehäuses an, ob Du nicht aus versehen iwie 1-2 Kabel abgezogen hast, sodass die gar keinen Kontakt mehr mit dem Schalter haben.

Liegt im Bereich des möglichen, das nur ein Käbelchen ab ist .


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2013)

Manche haben auch schon den PCIx Stromstecker in den CPU 8-pin gedübelt. Es gibt wirklich irrwitzige Fehler manchmal.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juli 2013)

@Cleriker
Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber auf dem einen Foto steht VGA 1 und VGA 2.


----------



## Harakirijoe (28. Juli 2013)

Moin,

warte nun auf den netten Bremer, sind für heute verabredet. Mal sehen ob er sich meldet um sich das mal hier anzuschauen und evtl finden wir ja das Problem.

Greetz Joe


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juli 2013)

Wenn ihr verabredet seid, wird der wohl im Laufe des Tages bei dir aufschlagen .

Drücke beide Daumen, das die Karre heute abend läuft .


----------



## Monsjo (28. Juli 2013)

Ich drück mit, viel Glück. Und hoffentlich Spaß mit dem Rechner.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2013)

Alles gute dafür 

Bitte poste hier wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Harakirijoe (28. Juli 2013)

Moin,

2 bremer und 1 rechner und leider.....................ohne erfolg ! 

kabel waren alle richtig gestopselt, mainboard leuchtet grün...aber dennoch passiert nichts. alles nochmal neu aufgebaut bis auf cpu aber dennoch klappt nichts. 

der nette bremer hat sogar sein netzteil mitgebracht, welches wir hier angeschlossen haben....leider auch ohne erfolg 

was kann es nun sein ?

wir tippen auf mainboard (trotz grüner leuchte) denn wir haben kurz geschlossen aber dennoch keine reaktionen von lüfter,graka oder sonst was...ausser wir...wir haben super reaktionen....aggro 

also was tun ?


----------



## Harakirijoe (28. Juli 2013)

Zusatz: alter mainboard angeschlossen am neuen gehäuse und netzteil vom netten bremer....cpulüfter und northbridgelüfter laufen...demnach also ist das frontpaneel und die dazu gehörigen stecker in ordnung.

wer hat nun rat oder tipp um die fehlermeldung zu lokalisieren zu können ? mainboard defekt oder kann es nun die neue cpu sein ?


----------



## Harakirijoe (4. August 2013)

Moin,

keiner mehr ein Tipp ?

Mindfactory hat neues mainboard gesendet, Fabi (der nette Bremer) kommt heute vorbei und wir schrauben nochmals alles zusammen...sollte es dann wieder ned gehen dann sende ich alle teile zu Mindfactory. Die meinten sie würden dann alles durchtesten...ich bin gespannt.

Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Hi, hab den Thread garnicht mehr beobachtet. Klar drücken wir dir die Daumen. Teu teu teu


----------



## grenn-CB (4. August 2013)

Hoffentlich klappt es, ist ja schließlich nicht schön noch länger auf den PC zu warten.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. August 2013)

Ich drücke beide Daumen .


----------



## Tengri86 (4. August 2013)

Ich hoffe auch für dich..dass es klappt = )


----------



## Eldiabolo (4. August 2013)

Dank meine Fachkenntnisse und einem neuen Mainboard (Eigenlob stinkt, dies das  ) läuft der Rechner nun, nur leider ohne Betriebssystem, da das immernoch nicht angekommen ist -.- 

Man kommmt ins BIOS (was ich übrigens total unübersichtlich finde -.-) und hatte auch mal versucht das alte Betriebssystem zu starten, endete aber wie zu erwarten, im Bluescreen. 

Was noch ein bisschen merkwürdig war, dass die ectra SoKa nicht recht ins Mainboard wollte, es passte nicht richtig vom Winkel her. Wenn ich sie richtig in den PCI-E x1 gesteckt habe, steht die Blende zu weit vom Gehäuse ab, wenn ich die Blende ans Gehäuse drücke, rutscht die Verbindung leicht ausem Slot. Ich denke aber, dass die Kontakte noch alle richtig berühren, deswegen habe ich jetzt das Ganze so festgeschraubt. Ich hätte sie auch noch in den zweiten PCI-E x16 Slot stecken können, aber dann wäre die Graka wohl nur mit 8 angebunden?! 

Hoffen wir auf baldiges Eintreffen des OS' 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Rosigatton (4. August 2013)

@ Fabi

Betriebssystem einfach schonmal ne Testversion saugen und installen, aktivieren dann mit dem Key des gekauften OS.

Win7 oder 8 einfach von Chip.de und gut ist 

Keine Lust dich in der Liste eintragen zu lassen  ?


----------



## grenn-CB (4. August 2013)

Gut das der Rechner jetzt läuft, falls du Windows 7 Professional 64Bit bestellt hast einfach die ISO bei CHip.de downloaden wie Rosigatton schon geschrieben hat, das hat sogar den Vorteil das du nicht das Dell Logo im System hast.


----------



## Eldiabolo (4. August 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> 
> Betriebssystem einfach schonmal ne Testversion saugen und installen, aktivieren dann mit dem Key des gekauften OS.
> 
> ...




Ja, da hatten wir dann aber kein Nerv mehr zu, es war leider kein Rohling vorhanden, und auf die USB-Boot-Kacke hatte ich keinen Bock^^


Deswegen warten wir mal auf die CD und dann sehen wir. Der TE hat gesagt, installieren und so kriegt er auch hin.

Auf die Liste... hmh joa, ich schreib da mal


----------



## Rosigatton (4. August 2013)

Ich installiere nur noch vom Stick. Geht ruckzuck .


----------

